# Capt. Nathan's Sight Casting Report; Seadrift, TX. 5/18/20



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Fun and laid back day sight casting with the Coker brothers, we had plenty of redfish action! Weather was good to us with light SE winds and sunny skies.

Down South Lures white ice super model was the ticket today.

Call us for open dates May-July.


----------

